# What would you like to know?



## elsaspet (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok, this is very new to us.  We are going to start seminars.  We were honestly suprised when the requests started coming.  We have no idea what we would say, or charge.

So first off, what is a reasonable charge?

And secondly, it would be great if you guys could let us know about what you want to learn.  I know color pops are a big part of it from e-mails we have gotten, but what else?

What kinds of take home materials would you like to have from a seminar?

This is way new territory for us, and I have no clue what people are wanting to know, so if you guys could let us know, that would be super terrific.  We don't see ourselves as anything out of the ordinary, and that's why we are so clueless.

Many hugs,
Cindy


----------



## D-50 (Mar 20, 2008)

will these seminars be geared towards shooting or editing?  For handouts I would use shooting set-ups i.e. where the lights are distance from subject camera settings and an example of the final photo.  If your doing an editing seminar step by step tutorials of what you teach.  By the way what do you mean "color pop"?


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 20, 2008)

D-50 said:


> will these seminars be geared towards shooting or editing? For handouts I would use shooting set-ups i.e. where the lights are distance from subject camera settings and an example of the final photo. If your doing an editing seminar step by step tutorials of what you teach. By the way what do you mean "color pop"?


 

Hi D50, thank you so much for responding.  From the e-mails and calls we have gotten, I'm thinking that people are more curious about the photoshop stuff. Buy they also seem to be interested in "how we manage it" type stuff as well.
The color pop thing we hear all the time is the way we amp the colors.  I've been e-mailing people back for ages, but it's really hard to explain in writing as it's all done in adjustment layer masks.  That's why I bought the software just to do it in video format.
But some folks are wanting to come and see things done "live".  That's what is so new to us.
It's freaking us out actually.  We really aren't anything special.  I'm afraid people will think, "wow, I could have done that on the internet".  
However, I've learned tons from seminars I went to, and I learn visually.
It's just strange territory for us.  We'd prefer to stay in the shadows and teach via internet, but people are all of a sudden wanting more.
That's ok, I just don't know what the heck I'd be able to say.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 20, 2008)

I think you will probably want to cater to your audience.  In your case, they are probably coming to you because of your 'style' which is a good mix of things.  Good lighting, great lenses and a fair bit of post processing.

I think the main message that you give them, might be that it takes a vision and a workflow to get the results...it's not just something you do while shooting or something that you do in Photoshop.

Other Photographers that give seminars cater to what their speciality is.  The guys at Tri-Coast specialize in off camera flash, so that is what their seminars centre around.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 20, 2008)

Have you been to a Tri Coast seminar Mike?  I love those guys!  Mike Fulton and I have been friends from way back and I've learned a TON from him and Cody.  (Actually I have a letter in to Mike to ask him much the same thing)

Your response means alot.  Its so hard to step outside yourself and try to see what someone else might like to know.

I don't think our posing is anything special at all.  I don't think our photoshop is crazy either.  I really don't know what people are interested in.

How cool of a salesperson am I?  LOL.  I've just told everyone why everyone else is a better teacher. 

I've known you for a long time Mike, and I'm really not getting this whole seminar thing.

There was 9 photogs coming in from Ohio in May.  I have no idea what they expect, but I'm quite sure it's not the ocomodations they will recieve.  My new home is still under construction, and I'm living in a dungeon of an apartment.  I just want to say, hey, come on down!
I'm just really afraid that they will be disappointed.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 20, 2008)

And just in case I haven't stressed this enough, I'm terrified.  Totally, mind numbing crazy terrified.
I feel like a fraud.  I can't teach anyone other than what I've been taught.
But this Collages thing came out, and I got letters from everywhere.  
Like I said, Mike and I were freaked.  We didn't expect that.
Right now, I'm thinking of just saying no.  I don't know.  I can't teach anything that isn't offered already by other folks.  
God, I've been to a ton of seminars, am an lucky to have a lot of Rockstar friends who share with me, but I'm no Rockstar.
I just want to share, but turning that money away is hard.
Personally, I'd rather not join the bandwagon, and share freely.  But at the same time, I want to help, but that can't unfortunately come without a cost.  It's time an money on my end.

I know that Mike at TriCoast held out for a long time.  He wanted to share freely, but he finally gave in.


----------



## JodieO (Mar 20, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> And just in case I haven't stressed this enough, I'm terrified. Totally, mind numbing crazy terrified.


 
I've spoke at three workshops.  I tend to be the more reserved and quiet one in person, but I actually had fun doing it.  I have three of my own workshops booked up for April, May, and June with a waiting list for more.... I'm looking forward to doing this completely at my studio this time...

You'll do fine... just breathe...


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 20, 2008)

I've never been to a Tri-Coast seminar.  Mike's coming up to Canada and was looking for a location...but somewhere in Ontario...which is a long ways from here.

We are trying to convince him to make it out to Western Canada...but he and Cody are pretty busy guys.

As with anything...teaching/giving a seminal will take some practice and learning.  People who do that sort of thing, get better the more they do it.  

You can probably learn a lot by asking for feedback from the people who sign up.  After it's done, have them fill out some evaluation sheets on how they found it...what they liked and didn't like.  After a few, you will start to get a better idea of what works and what doesn't.


----------



## NJMAN (Mar 20, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> And just in case I haven't stressed this enough, I'm terrified. Totally, mind numbing crazy terrified.
> I feel like a fraud. I can't teach anyone other than what I've been taught.
> But this Collages thing came out, and I got letters from everywhere.
> Like I said, Mike and I were freaked. We didn't expect that.
> ...


 
Geez Cindy, stop being so modest.  You obviously have no idea how much of a rock star you are. I think its wonderful that you are so humble about your success, but the truth is that people want to hear what you have to say in person. And they are willing to pay for it. 

So you have picked up a lot of tips and techniques from mentors and other photographers along your road to success, and you pieced it all together to make your own workflow. Thats great. Thats what they want to hear about. And thats what we all continue to work on as we strive to improve ourselves as photographers. 

Just take note of what you admire most from the ones who taught you, and take that same approach with your students. I wouldnt worry so much about giving them enough content or the right content for the money. I think they mostly want to hear about your personal experiences as a photographer and what you did to bring yourself to this level of success. That in itself will give them plenty of content, both technical and artistic in nature. Everyone loves a good success story! Good luck.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 20, 2008)

Mike, if you have a chance to meet Mike and Cody, I can't think of money more well spent.  I know they have changed our lives and the way we do things.  They are so great about giving back.  Totally cool people.
Jodie and NJ.  Sorry to sound like such a nutz. LOL.  I'm just so used to sitting in my little office doing my own thing.  I yack back and forth on forums or e-mails and that seriously as far as it has gone.
I'm the going to the seminar girl, not the girl people are coming to see. 
Jodie, I'm just terrified I'll make a total fool, or bore them to peices.
NJ, I'll try to do what you said, and just give them the whole story, and try to show as much as I can.  
Thank you guys!


----------



## JIP (Mar 20, 2008)

I think a great thing for you to do would be 2 seperate sections 1 on shooting and one on the PP end of things.


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 20, 2008)

Stuff I think I would like to know if I went to a seminar on weddings...
* Tips when shooting in different situations that would help me cut down on PP time.  For example: Are there things I could be doing in camera when shooting the dark dark reception with really yellow lighting that would save me time fixing after the fact?  I know there is stuff that I could be doing to help me save time, but some are more practical than others in a fast moving wedding setting.
* Tips/ideas on the flow of weddings.  How much to step in and guide and when to lay low and back off etc...
* Maybe a timeline of what you do from the very first contact with a potential client until the very "end" (and that could be sending them a one year anniversary card/gift).  
* Ways to make yourself standout amongst the thousands of wedding photogs out there.
* PP: anything that will make it faster, but not sacrifice too much.  
* What's worked best for you as far as marketing goes.  
* Sales techniques that are photography related.  (I've been listening to a lot of sales seminar stuff on my ipod and it's great, but if there was something like that particularly related to the biz of photography, it'd be even better!)

There is so much that I would love to learn.  I'm not sure how much of it can be taught in a seminar and how much just comes with experience and time doing it.  But, Cindy, I think your forte and what makes you stand out a lot is what you do to your images in PP.  So that's probably what a lot of people want to hear about.  

Oh and even though you are scared, don't let anyone know  Fake it until you make it.  You will rock!

Oh, and I've only been to one seminar, but I really liked that I got a dvd with info on it after the fact.  I haven't even gotten the chance to see it yet as I've been very busy (Yay!)  but I love that when things calm down a bit I can watch it and gain some more tips that I might have missed at the seminar.  And they had giveaways which was exciting too.


----------



## JodieO (Mar 21, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Jodie, I'm just terrified I'll make a total fool, or bore them to peices.


 
My biggest advice is to BE YOURSELF.    My first speaking, I was quite nervous and it didn't help that I was losing my voice from talking too much the night before! LOLOL!

The second time, it got easier, and I had a lot of compliments, the THIRD time it was SUPER easy but I was cut short AND cheated out of money for my speaking.

Now, I do them myself... and I look forward to it.  Sure, a little nervous, but if you just take deep breaths and totally be yourself, people like when you are more casual... etc.

April Ramone above gives good ideas for a structure to your speaking.

I teaching on shooting with studio lighting in a more natural way.  To come up with the curriculum, I just drew from exactly what I do and in the order I do it... here's my list.

1.  Intro to studio lighting/equipment.
2.  Shooting pregnant clients (this section is pretty long as we go over four or five different lighting scenarios that are my "staples").
3.  Shooting newborns (this is the other long section - about posing, lighting, etc.)
4.  Shooting children in studio - tips...
5.  Post processing.  I have four basic methods I use on nearly every picture.  Then I touch on more advanced PP.
6.  Q&A time... LOTS of Q&A time.

7.  Marketing... and pricing.  This is not a huge part of my workshop because my workshop is Studio Lighting Naturally, but I feel it is very important to have a little lecture on keeping this industry's standards up.  No $10 8x10s - you can't keep your business afloat on that.

If you are doing a seminar, have you thought about food and all that?  I thin khaving food is an important part if you are going to be having a smaller group.  My group is only 12-15 each time (I like a more intimate group).  

Work out all your details as far as what you are providing, etc., then tally it up, work backwards, take out your costs, and decide what you would like to make for that time.  I've seen workshops/seminars that cost anywhere from $150 to $2,000.  Look on a review site like www.photogvendors.com and read complaints - it will help you make yours better


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 21, 2008)

AprilRamone said:


> Stuff I think I would like to know if I went to a seminar on weddings...
> * Tips when shooting in different situations that would help me cut down on PP time. For example: Are there things I could be doing in camera when shooting the dark dark reception with really yellow lighting that would save me time fixing after the fact? I know there is stuff that I could be doing to help me save time, but some are more practical than others in a fast moving wedding setting.
> * Tips/ideas on the flow of weddings. How much to step in and guide and when to lay low and back off etc...
> * Maybe a timeline of what you do from the very first contact with a potential client until the very "end" (and that could be sending them a one year anniversary card/gift).
> ...


 
Killer stuff.  That's exactly what I want to know.  I'll also try to do more around the forum in the way of before and after/how tos.  Thanks AR!


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 21, 2008)

JodieO said:


> My biggest advice is to BE YOURSELF. My first speaking, I was quite nervous and it didn't help that I was losing my voice from talking too much the night before! LOLOL!
> 
> The second time, it got easier, and I had a lot of compliments, the THIRD time it was SUPER easy but I was cut short AND cheated out of money for my speaking.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Jodie,
Thank you so much for the advice.  I've been to a lot of seminars, and I don't like the big audience ones (not that I could draw like that anyway).  The best seminar I ever went to was David Williams (almost alone with).
He had ten people there, and the charge was $650, but he's got Master Certs with every org there is, and is a Kodak master as well.  Not only that, but he flew in from Australia.  So obviously I can't charge nearly what he charged.
I'm thinking $250, and I rent the hall, and do a small group.  Does that sound unfair?
I'm thinking about teaching:
1. The funky back flash
2. Processing in layer masks
3. Marketing and sales
4. Finding ways to get published.

A one day deal.  Maybe 6-8 hours.

I have a deal in place right now, where I will teach area photogs for the day using their shoots and images.  That one is $750 because it scares me to train my future competitors.


----------



## crystal_lynn (Mar 21, 2008)

I am one of the people that has asked you questions.  I can tell you that I personnally am interested in the PS end.  I know that I can compose a picture well, although I am still learning my equipment, what I don't know nor can I find books on is how you make your great wedding photos into AWESOME photos.

I don't think $250 is a bad price, but I personnally can't afford that.  The most I have paid for a seminar is $69.

Also, I think you could sell your video tutorials.  In fact I make about $30 a month with a few things I have uploaded...check out associatedcontent.com.

You get paid for uploading videos and per unque visitor.  Not much but you still can offer them for free, but you will make money.

My personal link at AC is http://www.associatedcontent.com/crystalsciarini

HTH


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 21, 2008)

One thing I felt when I attended the seminar was that I would have preferred just watching the whole thing online or on a dvd at my own leisure rather than having to drive out and be there late.  I especially feel that learning ps techniques would be best taught as some sort of online seminar because then you can rewatch them and pause the instructions and do it yourself as you go along.  
I think it would be awesome if you decided to create really detailed PS tutorials/seminars online and you could sell subscriptions to them.  

But I would be willing to go to seminars if I knew it was going to be more hands on and less of something I could just watch online.  Plus, if it's a smaller crowd and I can ask lots of questions and have it more personalized I'd be willing to pay more $ for that.


----------

